# water dragons



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i was thinking about gettinga water dragon. are they good pets? how big of a terrium will i need? thanks in advance


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

they say the enclose should be at least twice as long as the lizard (head to tail)

the problem is they sometimes dont recognize glass and will scracth and rub their faces off getting mouth rott plus its annoying as f*ck.

they need a decent sized "pool" and branches to climb on.

putting decorations around the glass will help prevent it from trying to esacape 24/7 by creating a visual barrier and relaxes it.

i had saved one then gave it away it had the beginning of MBD. i should have kept it o well least its ok


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

water dragons are great 
i had 3 down to 2 now cause my male just died recently 
they make great pets and tame very easily

heres mine and there enclosure 
View attachment 42231


View attachment 42232


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

wow thats the first time i seen the whole body shot of your enclosure thats cool as hell man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

syd said:


> wow thats the first time i seen the whole body shot of your enclosure thats cool as hell man
> [snapback]818603[/snapback]​










thanks bro
it took about 3 hours work and a trip to home depot


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Do they mainly stay up in the branches Death?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

my frend has a few he has t males and he made about a 150 gallon tank out of mesh i haven't seen it but he dad told me it was pretty cool looking he was going to make me one but i said no


----------

